# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Junho 2015



## Vince (1 Jun 2015 às 08:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

Ainda é cedo para entrar em muito detalhe mas ao invés de haver uma depressão nos níveis médios como estava previsto há alguns dias, uma frente fria com fraca intensidade passará pelos Açores:






Tem fraca intensidade porque apesar de estar prevista uma grande diferença nos pontos de orvalho não há um grande diferencial térmico entre as massas de ar, pelo menos próximo à superfície:











Apesar de haver um CAPE interessante, especialmente para o G. Ocidental:






E alguma água precipitável na atmosfera:






O perfil da atmosfera não é o mais favorável porque nos níveis baixos (+-1,5 km de altura) há a intrusão de ar frio e húmido, ou seja não há muito ar quente para propiciar a convecção. Por outras palavras a frente fria é muito 'fina'. Está confinada próximo da superfície.:











Mas ainda faltam ainda +-3 dias.


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

Tendo visto o boletim meteo na RTP-A, as expectativas confirmam-se. No grupo ocidental, períodos de chuva passando a regime de aguaceiros.

No GFS:






ECM:






Os parâmetros que anteriormente mencionei estão praticamente inalterados. Serão os ventos nos níveis baixos, aliado ao CAPE relevante, que contribuirão mais para o crescimento das nuvens e ocorrência da subsequente precipitação:






Um pouco mais acima o perfil de ventos não é muito significativo:


----------



## Orion (3 Jun 2015 às 17:54)

A frente fria está no G. Ocidental:











Estavam registados 1.9mm no Corvo na última hora.


----------



## Orion (3 Jun 2015 às 17:58)

À esquerda é possível ver uma nuvem com algum crescimento vertical:






Outra imagem (no fundo outra nuvem com algum desenvolvimento vertical):






Como mencionei anteriormente, globalmente, há poucas condições para este ser um evento mais significativo. É pena porque há algum CAPE.


----------



## Azor (3 Jun 2015 às 19:29)

Pelos vistos voltamos à mesma seca do costume, já que voltar a chover nesta terra só mesmo por obra e graça do divino Espírito Santo. 
Pessoalmente estou farto deste clima da treta. !
Entra dia, sai dia é sempre a mesma coisa e não muda.
Parece que este Verão vai ser a continuação do Inverno passado.  Ops... do Verão.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 23:47)

Precipitação de Maio nos dois arquipélagos nesta mensagem do seguimento de Maio:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-maio-2015.8246/page-35#post-491504


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 16:49)

Na imagem de satélite, a nordeste do arquipélago, é possível ver uma mancha nebulosa:






Que representa um núcleo depressionário, e respetivos sistemas frontais, que afetará o arquipélago nos próximos 3 dias pelo menos:






Ainda é cedo para analisar com mais detalhe (talvez publique mais informação logo; o GFS ainda está a atualizar), mas ao que parece a depressão ficará aqui durante uns tempos. Mais interessante ainda é deixar um CAPE significativo durante algum tempo:


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 18:44)

Agora e nas próximas horas irá passar nos grupos ocidental e central uma frente quente (mas terá pouca expressão penso eu). A chuva mais severa ficará no mar, a nordeste, devido às bolsas de ar com grande gradiente térmico e ao CAPE significativo (níveis mais baixos):











O diferencial térmico é também muito significativo a 1,5 kms de altura (ainda a nordeste do arquipélago):






Pouco vale mas deixo aqui a simulação do WRF relativamente à depressão no radar:






Desta forma, e se tivesse que apostar, penso que são possíveis trovoadas a nordeste do arquipélago nesta madrugada. Para além do choque das massas de ar a 925 e 850 hPa, há bastante frio em altitude:











Mesmo que não haja trovoada, a grande humidade a 700 hPa, combinada com a grande convecção baixo garantirá uma chuva muito severa:





A depressão está praticamente empilhada verticalmente (ignorar as mudanças de cor; não sei porque é que o programa faz isso), o que de certa forma vai prejudicar o desenvolvimento das nuvens e da própria depressão:






E para mostrar a velocidade brutal dos ventos, especialmente nos níveis baixos:

900 mts:






1500 metros:






3000 metros; Especialmente a convergência dos ventos fortes no bordo sudeste da depressão:







Para os restantes dias, penso que é aconselhável não ligar muito a pormenores dada a complexidade da situação.


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Jun 2015 às 18:48)

Precisava de saber como estará amanhã à noite aqui em Angra.

Confirmas aguaceiros e vento moderado?


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 19:08)

AzoresPower disse:


> Precisava de saber como estará amanhã à noite aqui em Angra.
> 
> Confirmas aguaceiros e vento moderado?



Sou um mero amador portanto tudo o que escrevo tem margem de erro. Não tenho motivos para duvidar que o IPMA esteja errado na sua previsão para amanhã que é de chuva a partir da tarde.

E para te provar que é um bocado difícil eu responder à tua pergunta

GFS - Sem chuva:






IPMA/ECM - Chuva fraca:






Mas tendo em conta a aproximação da frente fria e a presença da frente quente a norte... é melhor te preparares para chuva, nem que seja fraca.


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 21:56)

Tempo distinto nos Açores. O grupo ocidental está próximo da frente quente:






Os grupos central e oriental estão no pós-frontal da frente fria com fraca atividade que se desloca lentamente (e que anteriormente passou pelo grupo ocidental):











A frente quente chegará aos grupos central e oriental amanhã. Na mesma altura, a frente fria associada à depressão estará chegando ao grupo ocidental.


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 23:08)

Luz:






Por agora ainda no centro da depressão. Mas há condições para que aconteçam ao longo da frente:


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 23:50)

Contraste interessante das massas de ar:


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 00:03)




----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 02:02)

Revendo os modelos, é visível que o GFS retirou CAPE à frente. Se já não havia muito, menos ainda ficou:












O CAPE deve aumentar ao longo do dia de hoje na frente de acordo com a última saída do GFS, anteriormente publicada.

Da mesma maneira, para o Grupo Central está previsto isto:






Mas nada está garantido tendo em conta a distância temporal.

De qualquer das formas, continuam a haver relâmpagos no núcleo depressionário, que é mais ou menos o local onde o GFS mete mais CAPE (o modelo insere-o no bordo norte):


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 14:23)

Fazendo o resumo. Não gosto muito de usar o TOGA porque já apanhei alguns falsos positivos através da comparação com outros sítios. Ainda assim, foram menos relâmpagos do que esperava:






Na imagem das 12h, a frente quente mais ou menos sobre o G. Central. A frente fria atrás:











A rede hidrometeorológica foi chutada novamente para a frente. Nova data: 2016.

Todas as ilhas dos Açores estarão cobertas, no início de 2016, por uma “moderna e sofisticada” rede hidrometeorológica - informou ontem o Secretário Regional da Agricultura e Ambiente.

Luís Neto Viveiros falava na cerimónia de assinatura do auto de consignação do contrato misto para a execução da Rede de Monitorização do Ciclo Hidrológico das Ilhas dos Grupos Central e Ocidental.

“Depois de uma primeira fase que abrangeu as ilhas de São Miguel, Santa Maria e, parcialmente, Pico”, segue-se agora a execução, num investimento de mais de um milhão de euros, de “40 novas estações hidrometeorológicas automáticas nas ilhas do Pico, Faial, Terceira, São Jorge, Graciosa, Flores e Corvo”, disse.

A Região ficará dotada de *99 estações automáticas*, com teletransmissão de dados em tempo real”, frisou o governante, acrescentando que esta rede será composta por 84 estações automáticas, das quais 28 hidrométricas, 34 udométricas e 22 meteorológicas, além de estações limnigráficas automáticas para “acompanhamento do nível das lagoas”.

Entre estas estações limnigráficas, segundo Neto Viveiros, nove já se encontram em funcionamento e mais seis serão instaladas ainda este ano.
O Governo mantém uma parceria com o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), “para o acompanhamento e avaliação das condições de aquisição, transmissão, receção e armazenamento de dados, disse Neto Viveiros.

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...o-estar-equipadas-com-sensores-de-catastrofes


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 15:17)

O GFS ainda está a atualizar (a saída das 12 está quase a sair) mas vendo o tefigrama previsto para as 12h de amanhã nas Lajes:






Há instabilidade na atmosfera mas a prevalência de ar seco não será propícia a muita coisa. A frente também vai-se mover muito lentamente, chegando ao G. Oriental no domingo.


----------



## Azor (5 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

Segundo o ECM a frente só no Domingo é que alcança o grupo Central, com fraca actividade.








Para os restantes dias parece que o sistema poderá aumentar de intensidade pelo grupo Oriental














É certo que ainda faltam dois dias, mas...


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 17:45)

Ora bem e vendo o GFS, 12z, a situação é algo desapontante a meu ver. Ainda faltam umas boas horas portanto, isto que escrevo é apenas uma tendência.

Começando pelos níveis mais baixos, é importante mencionar o elevado ponto de orvalho à superfície, algo que será prevalente durante a passagem na íntegra da frente:






Haverá convergência dos ventos especialmente no G. Ocidental mas vão enfraquecendo ao longo da sua passagem (deslocam-se para norte):











Um pouco mais acima, não há um grande diferencial térmico. Contudo, haverão bolsas de ar moderadamente quente e húmido mas neste nível o ar tenderá a ser seco (e isto ajudará na visualização):











Acima, nos 850 hPA, continua a haver poucas diferenças no gradiente térmico. Contudo, haverão intrusões de ar quente:











A faixa de humidade é muito curta, o que corta as perspectivas de chuva:






Os ventos convergentes neste nível serão mais fortes no G. Ocidental e tenderão a enfraquecer:











Nos 700 hPa, há uma temperatura estável de +- 3 graus. Com os +- 10 a 850 hPa dá um gradiente térmico de +-4.6, próximo da estabilidade (já li 4º e 5º):






Neste nível também há uma fina camada de humidade:






Os ventos de convergência serão significativos no G. Ocidental mas tenderão a ficar mais fracos:
















Nota ainda para a intrusão de ar frio nos 500 hPa e os ventos fracos:











O GFS tem sido inconstante na modelação do CAPE. A nova saída indica um fortalecimento antes da frente chegar ao G. Central e uma subsequente redução:






Voltando a pegar nos tefigramas:











É possível ver que está prevista uma capping layer por volta dos 3/4 mil metros. Mas a mesma aparenta ser fraca. É importante mencionar que os modelos estão muito indecisos. O HIRLAM indica que a frente mal chegará ao G. Oriental. E o GFS está incerto na mudança de direção da depressão. Ainda assim, e tendo em conta os meus ainda poucos conhecimentos diria que o estado do tempo será mais ou menos assim:

- Céu muito nublado. Períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros. Tendo em conta o CAPE relevante não me admiraria nada se fosse lançado um aviso amarelo para o G. Central. Trovoadas são possíveis mas de curta direção tendo em conta os fracos ventos nas camadas mais acima na atmosfera. Tendo em conta a fraca humidade não me admiraria nada se aparecessem células isoladas e o céu estivesse com abertas suficientes para se ver as células. A _capping layer _não deverá ser problema no G. Central. Os ventos convergentes estão a diminuir mas a camada tampão aparenta ser fina, o CAPE é significativo e há algum suporte nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera para a convecção.


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 20:25)

Forte atividade:











Outra perspetiva:











Um aviso amarelo para chuva, e porventura para vento, deve estar para breve (G. Ocidental):


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 21:48)

Com alguma sorte ainda chove alguma coisa na Madeira:


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 22:34)

Até agora mais ou menos como escrevi. Atividade muito irregular mas forte em alguns locais. A frente tem pouca extensão.

O IPMA discorda da evolução (também usam modelo diferente). Vento moderado e períodos de chuva. Ver-se-á a evolução.

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e197485/telejornal-acores

(>min. 34)


----------



## lserpa (5 Jun 2015 às 23:47)

Há probabilidade de dentro em breve haver umas luzes algures pelo grupo ocidental  ️️️


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 23:47)

Não dei muita importância à bolsa de água precipitável. Está a norte mas a localização não é para levar linearmente:






Ainda assim penso que é daqueles avisos um bocado mais para a prevenção. Tanto pode dar dilúvio como apenas alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 23:58)

Dando olhada rápida nas temperaturas a 925, 850 e 700 hPa, estas continuam praticamente iguais entre a 12z e a 18z. Escrevo isto com grande probabilidade de erro mas provavelmente o CAPE mais elevado no G. Central fará com os avisos sejam mudados. Claro que isto dependerá do que o ECM indica e do que se vê no satélite.

O CAPE baixo no G. Ocidental não indica muita trovoada. Mas pode fazer nas imediações. Claro que os modelos são indicações:






O GFS segue o Hirlam e deixa o G. Oriental de parte:






Mas em relação a esse parâmetro ainda é cedo. Esta depressão vai ficar por cá uns bons dias deixando um CAPE interessante.


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 00:20)

23:00 UTC:


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 01:29)

00 UTC. Uma célula passa a oeste das Flores:











Convecção muito interessante no G. Central também.


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2015 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Pela Madeira a referência para o vento forte que se faz sentir na região do aeroporto da Madeira, que fez ao longo do dia de ontem divergir e cancelar vários voos. Hoje durante a madrugada foi registada uma rajada de 135km/h na estação do aeroporto.


----------



## Hawk (6 Jun 2015 às 11:53)

A orografia faz coisas impressionantes. Ontem tive familiares no aeroporto que dizem não se lembrar de apanhar com rajadas tão fortes, nem em dias tempestuosos de Inverno.

No Funchal, a cerca de 15km do aeroporto, não sopra vento nenhum!


----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2015 às 12:45)

Bom sábado.
Acumulados no grupo ocidental até às 1000UTC deste sábado registados pelas estações do IPMA 
Flores(Aeródromo) - 18,6mm
Corvo(Aeródromo) - 8.4mm









Neste momento a frente já passou pelo Ocidental e vem a caminho do central.





Houve algumas DE's ao largo dos Açores, mas a alguma distancia de terra. Veremos se o grupo central terá alguma sorte.


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 15:02)

A frente está com mau aspeto:











Não choveu nada perto do alerta laranja. Mas o grau de incerteza era muito. Ver-se-á o que o aumento do CAPE ao longo da tarde trará para o G. Central. Infelizmente os ventos diminuirão muito. E isso dificultará o crescimento das eventuais células:






Neste momento tudo indica que será mais um evento sem trovoada.


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 15:12)

Hoje às 11:43 UTC:


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 15:35)

Imagem dos Biscoitos, Terceira:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 16:13)

Rog disse:


> Pela Madeira a referência para o vento forte que se faz sentir na região do aeroporto da Madeira, que fez ao longo do dia de ontem divergir e cancelar vários voos. Hoje durante a madrugada foi registada uma rajada de 135km/h na estação do aeroporto.





Hawk disse:


> Ontem tive familiares no aeroporto que dizem não se lembrar de apanhar com rajadas tão fortes, nem em dias tempestuosos de Inverno.



Eu até pensei que era um lapso quando vi o resumo diário de hoje:





 espantoso, força de furacão!

A hora do pico de intensidade é às 23h utc, logo 00h de hoje, portanto a rajada terá ocorrido pouco depois da meia-noite possivelmente. Na foto indica entre as 0h e a 1h.

Nota-se no gráfico horário que os picos de intensidade média  coincidem com os mínimos acentuados da pressão atmosférica:





Uma análise sinóptica da 1h de hoje:





A isóbara que passa perto do arquipélago da Madeira é a de 1016 hPa. Uma hora antes estaria portanto a envolver a ilha, passando a noroeste.


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 16:51)

A frente fria vista dos Mosteiros, S. Miguel:


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 16:57)

15:30 UTC:











Compósito de hoje:


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 17:00)




----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

A frente está de tal forma desorganizada que parece que vai falhar umas quantas ilhas.... Faial até agora só vestígios


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 17:43)

Rog disse:


> Pela Madeira a referência para o vento forte que se faz sentir na região do aeroporto da Madeira





Hawk disse:


> No Funchal, a cerca de 15km do aeroporto, não sopra vento nenhum!



Então e as trovoadas e aguaceiros por vezes fortes, foram notáveis?


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 19:38)

lserpa disse:


> A frente está de tal forma desorganizada que parece que vai falhar umas quantas ilhas.... Faial até agora só vestígios



Completamente desfeita:






Resta saber onde irá parar enquanto a depressão dá meia volta e dirige-se para sul. Tanto o Hirlam como o GFS indicam alguma chuva forte a sul de São Miguel durante os próximos dias. No princípio da previsão escrevi que este evento seria algo desapontante. Foi pior. Até agora foi muito desapontante.


----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2015 às 20:08)

Orion disse:


> Completamente desfeita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Podes crer, está a ser uma desilusão.... Já caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados, mas sol de pouca dura...


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 20:44)

Chove em São Roque do Pico:






E na Fajá do Ouvidor, S. Jorge, um cumulus escondido entre as nuvens:


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 20:55)

No IPMA nada diz mas:






Isto só faz sentido se estiverem a prever a estagnação da frente sobre o G. Central.


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2015 às 21:37)

Nem é surpreendente a falta de trovoadas. Basta comparar a diferença entre as saídas relativamente ao CAPE:











Resumo: O GFS prevê a estagnação da frente sobre o Grupo Oriental. Pelos menos até amanhã, e a 925 hPa, ar muito húmido e quente e alguma convergência de ventos. O diferencial térmico é reduzido. A 850 hPa, ar húmido e fraca convergência/contraste térmico. Condições muito semelhantes em 700 hPa mas há uma maior convergência dos ventos. Vento fraco a 500 hPa. Cape por volta dos 600/700. Penso que o tempo continuará igual. Períodos de chuva/aguaceiros. Alguma célula mais desenvolvida pode aparecer onde houver maior convergência. Mas esta não é nada de especial portanto nada de trovoadas e muito menos chuva muito intensa. Na análise frontal:






(gráfico alterado)


----------



## Hazores (7 Jun 2015 às 01:07)

Boa noite, 

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira chove desde há 5 min


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jun 2015 às 01:44)

Aqui por Angra começou a chover bastante forte há poucos minutos ... Forte aguaceiro ... 

EDIT1 (00:46) - Como veio é como foi ... Aguaceiro forte mas curto ... Ainda chove um pouco mas nada de muito relevante ...

EDIT2 (01:42) - Chove outra vez com alguma intensidade aqui por Angra ...


----------



## lserpa (7 Jun 2015 às 09:39)

Bom dia  estamos assim no Faial 
Uma bela célula para começar alegremente o dia. Chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## lserpa (7 Jun 2015 às 09:51)

O gfs mostra a possibilidade de haver uma estagnação sobre a região é que inicialmente será mais ativa no grupo Oriental e também com alguma influência no central.













Veremos se esta saída se concretiza.
Há que ver agora o Cape previsto para o grupo oriental e central para os próximos dias.

Edit: pois, como ia a dizer... Entretanto o SRPCBA emitiu o seguinte aviso, o qual já se esperava.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:00)

Aqui pela Terceira continuaram a existir alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a noite ... Neste momento tudo calmo e até temos sol ...


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2015 às 14:36)

lserpa disse:


> Há que ver agora o Cape previsto para o grupo oriental e central para os próximos dias.



Ainda está um pouco incerto. Para amanhã está prevista a possibilidade de trovoadas para o G. Oriental. Alguns modelos indicam uma frente fria, outros uma frente de instabilidade. De qualquer das formas não creio que esse cenário seja muito realista. Mas o GFS 12z pode trazer algo de diferente.

Depois deste evento, é bem provável que até ao início do Verão seja anticiclone. O que é normal tendo em conta o mês.


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2015 às 17:11)

Há detalhes que fazem a diferença entre haver trovoadas e não haver. Vendo o tefigrama de hoje às 12h das Lajes:






Muita instabilidade na atmosfera até aos +-800 hPa (+-1800 metros). Depois há uma inversão que se traduz numa camada tampão massiva de +-1200 metros (até aos +-650 hPa). Tendo em conta a fraca convergência à superfície, muito dificilmente haveriam trovoadas, pelo menos na Terceira. Nota: atmosfera estável está representada pelo trajeto da linha azul - temperatura - à direita da linha diagonal a negrito - que sobe e inclina-se para a esquerda. À esquerda da referida linha indica atmosfera instável.

O cenário em Sta. Maria não é muito melhor:






O ar seco e pouca convergência dificultaram mais ainda. Nas próximas horas, pelo menos em Sta. Maria, o cenário é mais promissor:






Ainda não vi as condições para as próximas horas com atenção mas até agora não vejo uma mudança nas condições que têm feito até agora. Quanto tiver mais tempo dou uma olhada.


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2015 às 23:30)

Fonte.

Penso que será novamente mais do mesmo. Continuam a não haver diferenças térmicas significativas. Pelas indicações do GFS, provavelmente a ilha de Sta. Maria receberá mais precipitação. Em termos gerais, os perfis dos ventos não são muito propícios a algo de mais. Há exceções:






A bolsa de água precipitável sobre Sta. Maria é também fulcral na possível precipitação:






Contudo, não há muito suporte:






E como escrevi, apesar de haver alguma intrusão de ar quente, esta não é muito relevante:






A 700 hPa, há alguma convergência e muita humidade especialmente sobre Sta. Maria:






Quanto a trovoadas... não acredito muito:


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2015 às 23:42)

Já de vez deixo a estimativa:











8 Jun - _slides_ das 8h e das 14h:











Tentei publicar o AROME mas o site do IPMA está com problemas.

Acredito que pode haver muita chuva. E se houvesse outro perfil de ventos o aviso provavelmente seria de outra cor.


----------



## lserpa (7 Jun 2015 às 23:47)

Orion disse:


> Quanto a trovoadas... não acredito muito:


Com os valores apresentados, duvido muito....
Estive a ver um prognóstico de superfície alemão, este aponta para uma alteração constante da depressão em termos de organização, também haverá algumas oscilações nas características da frente...
 Passo a postar:





Oscilação 













Pode-se ver que a trovoada prevista por eles será a sul do grupo oriental. 
Não foge muito ao previsto por outros modelos....


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2015 às 23:56)

lserpa disse:


> Não foge muito ao previsto por outros modelos....



Da maneira que o GFS tira CAPE a cada saída... o melhor é mesmo nivelar por baixo. E como o IPMA usa o ECM, que não está tão disponível como o GFS, pior é para comparar previsões com observações.

Já de vez o Arome. Loucura total:






Agora vai-se ver como o evento se desenrola. É como os tefigramas. A previsão é uma coisa, a realidade é, por vezes, totalmente diferente.


----------



## lserpa (8 Jun 2015 às 00:08)

Entretanto o wwnll não registou nenhuma DE, 




Entretanto existe um desenvolvimento vertical a seguir em direção ao grupo Oriental, dá a sensação que Santa Maria terá mais probabilidade de estar no seu caminho. 
Segue a imagem do "rapid development thunderstorms" que tirei à pouco.


----------



## lserpa (8 Jun 2015 às 00:19)

Imagem de satélite do IPMA, 




A próxima imagens deverá estar disponível dentro de minutos


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 02:00)

Para posterior comparação:


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 02:05)

(clicar sobre os Açores para ver melhor)


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 02:37)

A célula ao aproximar-se de Sta. Maria perde consistência mas cresce a oeste:







Depois da célula atual não há outras em vista (pelo menos com a mesma pujança). A convergência mais significativa dos ventos (nos níveis baixos) só acontecerá a partir do início da manhã:











Escrito isto, o IPMA desconfia dos modelos (ECM e Arome). Tendo em conta as cartas de chuva anteriormente publicadas, o alerta teria sido laranja no mínimo ou mesmo vermelho. A prudência falou mais alto. Parece haver uma grande incerteza associada a esta frente. O aviso laranja no G. Ocidental e os repetidos avisos relativos a trovoada assim o indicam. Como é hábito nestas coisas, a população que vê os avisos critica a competência do instituto porque todas as previsões estão a sair ao lado. Mas a realidade é mais complexa.


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 02:44)




----------



## lserpa (8 Jun 2015 às 10:36)

Boas.
A célula começa a entrar em Santa Maria, embora totalmente ausente de DE's, já são células em fase de dissipação, o seu estado maduro encontra-se a SW de Santa Maria, a trovoada encontra-se também a SW a cerca de 300 km  e dão a sensação de estarem sensivelmente estagnadas a essa distância, na zona onde se estão a formar as células, há muita convergência nessa área, mas mesmo muito localizada.








cá está a localização e a direção de desenvolvimento e onde o mesmo está mais ativo:








em São Miguel, a precipitação aparentemente ainda é fraca.
Nordeste:




Aeroporto:




Na Terceira, já se notam alguma nebulosidade alta e média a entrar:
Praia Da Vitória.





E por fim, no resto do grupo Central estamos assim:





EDIT: As imagens do SpotAzores fazem actualizam ao abrir o browser e cada vez que se faz refresh. poderá haver alguma diferença no que eu escrevi, ao que realmente se está a passar. esqueci-me de tirar apenas a foto... my bad


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jun 2015 às 12:00)

Dizer que acordei por volta das 07.00 com chuva bastante forte aqui por Angra ... Após esses aguaceiros relativamente curtos mas intensos tudo calmo por aqui ...


----------



## Rachie (8 Jun 2015 às 13:28)

Olá a todos. Estou de férias na Terceira, mais propriamente em Angra. ontem de manhã era esta a vista aérea ao nos aproximarmos dos Açores. 





Off topic : Deixem-me acrescentar que do que já pude ver é uma ilha linda. todas as expectativas foram alcançadas


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 14:22)

Bom, não obstante o alerta laranja do IPMA, e vendo as estações do mesmo instituto em Santa Maria e em S. Miguel (Obs. A. Chaves) o ECM, que modelava um dilúvio generalizado, teve um _fail_ que perdurará para a história.

Trovoadas... muito longe:






Hoje às 11:01:






O GFS também não escapa ao _fail_. Mas penso que o _fail_ dele reside na localização do surgimento das células porque até previu chuva muito concentrada. Se as células surgissem mais a nordeste, por cima da ilha de Sta. Maria, penso que haveriam acumulados brutais:






Clicar sobre os Açores para melhor definição.


----------



## lserpa (8 Jun 2015 às 14:35)

se calhar os modelos não estavam a contar com a rapidez que as células se dissiparam, para um único ponto de convergência a 300km, é um bocado ainda... ou seja, o post que coloquei com o prognostico de superfície alemão, até agora não falhou muito... e se bater certo, esta tarde vai haver uma desorganização deste sistema...


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 14:37)

De qualquer das formas choveu alguma coisa no G. Oriental. É sempre bem vindo. O HIRLAM prevê chuva forte até ao fim da tarde. O AROME também prevê chuva forte e mais ou menos isolada. Ver-se-á.

Os modelos valem pouco neste momento porque nem acertaram muito. Ainda assim, o CAPE mais forte a sul e sobre Sta. Maria:


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 15:32)

Compósitos de hoje:


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 15:55)

Avisos prolongados no G. Oriental. G. Central em aviso amarelo para chuva e trovoada. Ambos os avisos estão em vigor até às 20h.


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 16:25)

Como escrevi anteriormente, a convecção continua mais ou menos no mesmo local:






Os acumulados horários estimados são relevantes:






Vendo as imagens de satélite do IPMA as células não duram muito. Isso até nem é surpreendente dado o perfil de ventos pouco favorável (até podem haver outros fatores não mostrados nos modelos. O GFS é manifestamente incompleto na zona do Atlântico). Uma boa pergunta. Se o IPMA dos Açores não confia no ECM nem no Arome e as imagens de satélite são de hora a hora... como é que fazem o acompanhamento e previsão do evento?


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

Imagem do SAT24 das 16h UTC. Clicando na imagem dedicada às Canárias e Madeira (e com o rato ajustando a imagem):


----------



## lserpa (8 Jun 2015 às 17:27)

Já chove no Faial.


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 17:32)

Este evento continua teimosamente na mesma configuração, dando razão, em termos globais, ao GFS. A célula continua estacionada no mesmo local:


----------



## lserpa (8 Jun 2015 às 17:35)

Em Julho do ano passado houve algo do mesmo género.
Com a diferença da localização da convergência, a qual fico estacionaria a umas dezenas de km do Faial e Pico... Aqui parece o mesmo, não mudou muito a sua localização durante o dia todo!


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jun 2015 às 19:43)

Por aqui tivemos um aguaceiro curto e forte por volta das 16 horas mas depois disso nada de muito significativo ...


----------



## lserpa (8 Jun 2015 às 20:41)

Células a entrar no grupo central, uma a atingir o lado Oeste do Faial


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 22:19)

Bom, penso que o aviso amarelo é só por precaução. Hoje à tarde ainda apanhei chuva fraca (e eram visíveis aguaceiros no mar). Ontem à tarde no centro da cidade deu para ver o vapor da evaporação da chuva ao cair na calçada quente.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 01:25)

Em jeito de conclusão, ainda bem que o GFS não acertou na sua previsão. Mesmo para uma ilha pouco povoada e pequena como Sta. Maria, este evento teria muito potencial para ser disruptivo no mínimo e destrutivo no máximo. Se tivesse sido em S. Miguel ou Terceira, muita desgraça tinha feito. Pelas imagens ainda está mais ou menos no mesmo local e com alguma intensidade:
















Fica-se a saber que a Rede Hidrometeorológica de Sta. Maria está saudável:






A 100 km de distância houve muito menos chuva. Foi um dia com muita nuvem alta. Ainda assim, o nevoeiro e a chuva fraca dão jeito para a vegetação:






Às 22:19 UTC, tudo calmo nos Açores. Infelizmente, o Metop da Eumetsat não apanhou as células ligeiramente a sul:


----------



## lserpa (9 Jun 2015 às 01:31)

O IPMA prolongou o aviso amarelo até às 0900UTC, creio que será mais de caráter preventivo.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 01:34)

lserpa disse:


> O IPMA prolongou o aviso amarelo até às 0900UTC, creio que será mais de caráter preventivo.



Nem no facebook puseram  Estes últimos dias devem ter sido deveras frustrante. Não acertaram em nada.


----------



## lserpa (9 Jun 2015 às 01:41)

Ora cá está ele


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 01:41)

Mas a chuva vai continuar amanhã. Há alguma convergência ainda e CAPE:





















Chuva fraca a moderada é o meu melhor palpite. Não posso descartar alguma chuva mais forte.


----------



## lserpa (9 Jun 2015 às 01:44)

Há mais instabilidade agora do que durante o dia
Olha o RDT  
http://www.nwcsaf.org/NRT_images/SAFN-EU-RDT__-MAG1-LAST.GIF
Tem algo perto se S. Miguel...




Edit: adição de imagem


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 01:58)

Sim, parece estar a surgir outras células:






Só surpresas de facto


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 02:03)

Será uma linha de instabilidade?


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 02:28)

Sol de pouca dura (1h UTC):
















Células isoladas apenas e só aparentemente. Só a Sul é que estão presentes condições persistentes. Ver-se-á quanta chuva a célula deixará sobre Sta. Maria:


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 02:40)




----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 02:49)

A instabilidade de agora não se compara com a de hoje de manhã:











Claro que a definição do satélite em nada se repara com a de um radar.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 02:54)

A célula já passou:






1 mm acumulado na estação da Praia, Sta. Maria. A estação do IPMA não ainda não atualizou.


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Jun 2015 às 04:12)

Por aqui nada de chuva por agora mas nota-se um aumento gradual das rajadas de vento ...


----------



## lserpa (9 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

Boas, neste momento está a passar uma célula pelo lado sul do Faial, não deverá ser mais que um TCU, aparenta estar no limite do 6000mt, nada mais que isso. Provocou precipitação moderada, pelo menos na Feteira. 





Célula, antes da sua passagem pelo Faial.




Bons acompanhamentos


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 17:08)

Agora céu muito nublado em PDL (nuvens médias). Mas já esteve a chover fraco.


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2015 às 12:28)

O tempo hoje nos Açores está marcado por uma corrente de nordeste, fresca, e mais forte nos grupos central e oriental. Há pouco choveu de forma breve em PDL e de vez em quando faz uma rajada de vento mais forte:
















Relativamente a tefrigramas, as Lajes, ontem às 12h, tinham quase todas as condições necessárias para chuva forte e muito provavelmente trovoada. CAPE de 810, CIN (inibição convectiva) a 0, LI de -2.5, muita humidade nos níveis baixos e uma atmosfera instável até aos +-10800 metros. O que faltou? Provavelmente fatores de convergência (vento, orografia, etc.). Pena, trovoada não é lá muito frequente:






Enquanto escrevo,  moderada. Cai quase verticalmente dada a ausência de vento.


----------



## Hazores (10 Jun 2015 às 12:50)

Bom dia, 
neste dia de Portugal, o tempo por estas bandas apresenta-se nublado e com chuvisco fracos


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

Enquanto não sai o boletim do IPMA (de Abril e Maio), atraso que se tem verificado nos últimos meses, a precipitação de Maio em S. Miguel, felizmente, foi muito positiva:











O saldo anual está muito satisfatório tendo a conta o Outono/Inverno anterior:






Desconheço o valor 'normal' da ilha vizinha mas parece-me que Maio tenha sido mais um mês seco:






Desde o princípio do ano, não choveu grande coisa:


----------



## Afgdr (12 Jun 2015 às 13:12)

Boa tarde!

Já há algum tempo que não posto... Tenho andado a preparar-me para os exames...

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Nos últimos dias, de uma maneira geral, houve momentos de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados e também momentos de sol.

Faz sol um pouco por todo o arquipélago, como se pode ver pelas câmaras do Spotazores.


*Ilha de São Miguel

Mosteiros, Ponta Delgada
*




*

Aeroporto João Paulo II, Ponta Delgada
*






*Ponta Delgada (Centro)
*




*

São Roque, Ponta Delgada
*




*

Praia das Milícias, Ponta Delgada
*






*Santa Cruz, Lagoa*







*Praia de Água d'Alto, Vila Franca do Campo*







*Praia da Vinha d'Areia, Vila Franca do Campo*







*Povoação*







*Praia da Ribeira Quente, Povoação*







*Ribeira Grande
*






*Praia de Santa Bárbara, Ribeira Grande*







No Nordeste, o céu apresenta-se com maior nebulosidade.

*Nordeste*


----------



## Afgdr (12 Jun 2015 às 13:28)

Seguem-se as fotos das câmaras do Spotazores das outras ilhas, para não tornar o post anterior muito extenso e sobrecarregado.
*

Ilha de Santa Maria
*
Praia Formosa







*Baía de São Lourenço*








*Ilha Terceira

Praia da Vitória*







*Biscoitos*








*Ilha Graciosa*

*Santa Cruz da Graciosa*








*Ilha de São Jorge*

*Velas*







*Calheta*







*Fajã do Ouvidor*








*Ilha do Pico

Madalena do Pico
*






*Lajes do Pico
*






*São Roque do Pico*








*Ilha do Faial*

*Horta*








*Ilha das Flores

Fajã Grande*







*Santa Cruz das Flores
*







No Corvo, o céu apresenta-se com muita nebulosidade e não faz sol.

*Ilha do Corvo

Vila do Corvo
*




*
*


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2015 às 17:07)

Olhando o GFS, ao que parece dentro de +-36 horas, uma frente fria passará pelos Açores, especialmente pelo G. Oriental:






Não olhei para todos os parâmetros mas parece que a frente fria será de fraca atividade:






Há ventos interessantes:












Mas haverá intrusão de ar mais quente a 850 hPa (aquela bolsa de ar a 5º irá ser progressivamente erodida):






O tefigrama para Sta. Maria representa muito bem a situação. Instabilidade só mesmo nas camadas mais baixas:


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 16:18)

Os Açores registaram entre janeiro e maio valores de precipitação inferiores aos de referência, com São Miguel (-47%), Terceira (-43%) e Santa Maria (-42%) a terem as maiores quebras, revelou fonte do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

“Em termos de precipitação acumulada, referente ao ano hidrológico, os valores acumulados eram, em maio, os últimos apuramentos atualizados que temos, inferiores aos valores de referência em todas as estações do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera nos Açores”, disse a meteorologista Fernanda Cardoso à agência Lusa.

A especialista do IPMA acentuou que estes valores “são especialmente baixos” em São Miguel (-47%), Terceira (-43%) e Santa Maria (-42%).

*“É interessante concluir que desde outubro de 2014, praticamente, os valores foram negativos em todas as estações, com exceção para a estação da Horta, até dezembro”, destacou Fernanda Cardoso.*

A partir de dezembro de 2014, quando deveria ter começado a chover, a estação da Horta, ainda de acordo com a meteorologista do IPMA, começou a registar também valores negativos.

*Apesar de no mês de abril ter começado a chover mais do que os valores de referência em todas as estações do IPMA, o mesmo se verificando em maio, com exceção para o grupo ocidental (Flores e Corvo) e Faial, o volume de chuva “não deu para repor os valores”, sendo os totais acumulados negativos.*

*O IPMA já havia revelado em abril que o último inverno nos Açores foi o mais seco desde que há registo de dados, ou seja, desde 1948.*

A 24 de abril, o secretário regional da Agricultura e Ambiente reuniu-se, para debater esta questão, com responsáveis do Instituto Regional do Ordenamento Agrário (IROA), IPMA, Universidade dos Açores, Wntidade Reguladora dos Serviços de Águas e Resíduos dos Açores (ERSARA), Federação Agrícola dos Açores e Associação de Municípios da Região Autónoma dos Açores (AMRAA).

*Ricardo Silva, presidente do IROA, também em declarações à Lusa, diz que o “período aflitivo” foi ultrapassado pela precipitação que entretanto caiu nos últimos tempos nos Açores. Houve, assim, um reabastecimento das lagoas artificiais, nomeadamente das Contendas e Caldeirão Grande, na ilha de São Miguel, bem como dos reservatórios.*

“Podemos considerar que a alteração, sobretudo ao nível da precipitação, permite agora olhar para os próximos meses, nomeadamente julho e agosto, com mais tranquilidade”, afirmou o responsável pelo IROA.

Apesar disso, Ricardo Silva frisou que a situação continua a ser acompanhada “muito de perto”, havendo a possibilidade de acionar, a qualquer momento, planos de prevenção relacionados com a redução do consumo de água.

Ricardo Silva declarou que a situação é melhor, mas exige cautela, daí que se continue a trabalhar “muito de perto” com o IPMA, para acompanhar a evolução da situação meteorológica.

“Ficámos numa situação muito mais confortável, mas sempre com grande atenção porque basta ter aqui duas ou três semanas de calor para inverter a situação. Esta nunca é uma situação de total estabilidade. Dependemos muito dos humores do tempo”, referiu Ricardo Silva.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...-chegam-a-ser-47-inferiores-aos-de-referencia


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 20:26)

Não há pouco para contar relativamente ao tempo, pelo menos em PDL. Céu muito nublado. De vez em quando vê-se algum _cumulus_ mais desenvolvido. Nos últimos dias tem havido alguma incerteza mas a última previsão indica um fortalecimento muito significativo do anticiclone:






Na carta de superfície é possível ver uma depressão próximo do Atlântico central (sul/sudoeste do arquipélago):






No satélite ela tem um bom aspeto:


----------



## francisco costa (14 Jun 2015 às 17:18)

Boa tarde,

Como parecem apontar as previsões para o próximo fim de semana (especiamente para o grupo oriental ?


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 17:58)

francisco costa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Como parecem apontar as previsões para o próximo fim de semana (especiamente para o grupo oriental ?



Muito cedo para responder a isso com certezas. Contudo, e em termos gerais, os modelos indicam a presença do anticiclone. Poderá também haver uma depressão nos níveis baixos próximo do G. Oriental. Dias nublados e chuva fraca são uma possibilidade. Só com o passar dos dias se terá uma ideia mais clara.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 18:01)

Dia 17, 02:00, Hirlam:


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 20:45)

“As previsões para o Verão aqui nos Açores são muito incertas.” Quem o diz é Diamantino Henriques, meteorologista e Delegado Regional dos Açores no Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), ao Diário dos Açores, justificando essa incerteza pelo facto de apenas ser possível prever 10 dias.
“Há regiões do planeta em que é possível  prever diversos meses, mas aqui não se consegue”, afirma. 

Questionado se o facto de não ter chovido no inverno, fará com que chova nos três meses do verão, o especialista admite que existe essa possibilidade, mas “não o suficiente para compensar a falta que houve no inverno. Tivemos um Inverno muito seco relativamente ao que é frequente e mesmo que chova no verão, não estamos à espera nem que chova muito ou que chova tanto para compensar o que não choveu”.

A longo prazo, é possível, porém fazer uma estimativa para os nossos verões. “As temperaturas têm sido normalmente mais elevadas do que o normal do período referência, mas isso é uma consequência das alterações climáticas. Temos verificado que sistematicamente há temperaturas mais elevadas do que o normal, não só no verão, como também no inverno”.

...

http://diariodosacores.pt/index.php...visoes-para-o-verao-nos-acores-muito-incertas


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2015 às 14:48)

Ao contrário do que estava previsto, chove um pouco por toda a ilha de S. Miguel, incluindo PDL.

Poços SV e Capelas:







A precipitação vem de nuvens baixas (13 UTC):






E fazem parte da fria fria localizada a norte do arquipélago:


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jun 2015 às 15:46)

Aqui na Terceira:


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2015 às 16:31)

AzoresPower disse:


> Aqui na Terceira:



Sim, a sensação térmica está particularmente elevada:
















Flores: 24º + 80% = 32º

Terceira: 23º + 89% = 32º


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2015 às 16:38)

Nuvem lenticular causada pela orografia do Corvo:


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2015 às 17:18)

Já de vez deixo a carta. Ar quente a entrar nos grupos ocidental e central vindo da zona tropical


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2015 às 22:25)

Início de noite muito desagradável no G. Ocidental:






Ainda assim há abertas que reduzem o calor:






Em Ponta Delgada, hoje à tarde, estava igualmente desagradável. Quando estava completamente nublado havia algum desconforto. Quando haviam abertas o calor do sol aumentava exponencialmente a sensação térmica. Não choveu em muito local. Mas não foi por falta de humidade, se bem que a mesma não é homogénea:


----------



## Azor (15 Jun 2015 às 23:07)

Orion disse:


> http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...-chegam-a-ser-47-inferiores-aos-de-referencia




Rótulos e etiquetas à boa e velha maneira do IPMA. Seria mais fácil tentar classificar o clima de cada ilha ao invés de tentar abarcar tudo no mesmo saco. Até porque por exemplo no Grupo Oriental, (tanto em S. Miguel como em Santa Maria) existem vários tipos de classificações climáticas dentro de cada uma das duas ilhas, isto segundo Koppen Geiser, e como tal, o artigo está errado ao tentar classificar as duas ilhas deste grupo com um único tipo de clima, uma vez que ambas as ilhas têm realidades climáticas completamente distintas uma da outra.

Leia-se:


_"No arquipélago dos Açores o clima *Csa* observa-se nas zonas costeiras das ilhas do *Faial *e da *Gracios*a, na *região oeste da ilha do Pico*, nas *costas sul e este da ilha Terceira*, *parte da costa sul da ilha de São Miguel* e na *região oeste da ilha de Santa Maria*."

"No arquipélago dos Açores o clima do tipo *Csb *observa-se essencialmente nas ilhas do *grupo Central e Oriental*, em particular na *região oeste da ilha do Faial*, numa pequena faixa do *noroeste da ilha do Pico*, nalgumas *zonas da ilha da Graciosa*, na ponta *sueste da ilha de São Jorge*, em grande parte da *faixa litoral das ilhas da Terceira e de São Miguel *e na maior parte da *ilha de Santa Maria.*"


"No Arquipélago dos Açores o clima do tipo *Cfb *é o predominante em quase todas as ilhas, apenas nas ilhas de *Santa Maria* e da *Graciosa* não se observa esta variedade na maior parte do território."_

*Inn Atlas Climático dos Arquipélagos das Canárias, da Madeira e dos Açores  *


----------



## lserpa (16 Jun 2015 às 02:05)

Boas, e neste momento 0100UTC e sigo com 1025hpa, humidade a 89% e hoje já temos noite tropical na minha zona, neste momento 21°c hot! Com esta humidade é mesmo desconfortável...


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 13:56)

Manhã novamente sufocante (sensação térmica - 32º):


----------



## lserpa (16 Jun 2015 às 14:25)

toda a gente a mostrar sol!! cá pelo Faial esta madrugada e manhã esteve assim:




E a humidade tem estado um abuso!!!!




Esta é a vista da Madalena para o Faial...
a precipitação registada, foi toda ela de origem orográfica.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 15:47)

Azor disse:


> Rótulos e etiquetas à boa e velha maneira do IPMA. Seria mais fácil tentar classificar o clima de cada ilha ao invés de tentar abarcar tudo no mesmo saco. Até porque por exemplo no Grupo Oriental, (tanto em S. Miguel como em Santa Maria) existem vários tipos de classificações climáticas dentro de cada uma das duas ilhas, isto segundo Koppen Geiser, e como tal, o artigo está errado ao tentar classificar as duas ilhas deste grupo com um único tipo de clima, uma vez que ambas as ilhas têm realidades climáticas completamente distintas uma da outra.
> 
> Leia-se:
> 
> ...



Por outro lado há que ver a questão de uma forma realista. É uma entrevista. Os conteúdos têm que ser sucintos e pouco complexos/confusos. Não faria muito sentido, nem seria mais fácil, abordar os climas exaustivamente por causa da quebra na precipitação. Algo análogo seria o meteorologista comparar a menor precipitação de 2014-2015 com o normal de 1971-2000 e posteriormente com o normal de 1981-2010. Novamente, é uma entrevista. Sucinta e generaliza apenas o suficiente para não cair em erro. Depois quem estiver mais interessado que pesquise, tal como tu fizeste.


----------



## Azor (16 Jun 2015 às 16:24)

Orion disse:


> Por outro lado há que ver a questão de uma forma realista. É uma entrevista. Os conteúdos têm que ser sucintos e pouco complexos/confusos. Não faria muito sentido, nem seria mais fácil, abordar os climas exaustivamente por causa da quebra na precipitação. Algo análogo seria o meteorologista comparar a menor precipitação de 2014-2015 com o normal de 1971-2000 e posteriormente com o normal de 1981-2010. Novamente, é uma entrevista. Sucinta e generaliza apenas o suficiente para não cair em erro. Depois quem estiver mais interessado que pesquise, tal como tu fizeste.



Mesmo assim, (na minha opinião) julgo ser um erro crasso tentar estereotipar o grupo oriental com apenas um único tipo de clima. Santa Maria é Santa Maria e São Miguel é São Miguel. Duas realidades muito diferentes, tal como a graciosa o é da Terceira e de São Jorge, ou o Corvo é do Faial. Esta sim é que é uma questão realista e simplista.
Não nos esqueçamos que são as montanhas mais altas de S. Miguel (depois da montanha do Pico) que detêm a maior parte da precipitação média anual dos Açores, logo, mais uma vez na minha opinião, as entrevistas deveriam ser melhor explícitas e melhor fundamentadas, até porque correm o risco de cair em descrédito, ou já não nos bastasse a emissão de critérios de avisos no arquipélago que como toda a gente sabe, deixa muito a desejar.

Por agora, chove moderado (aguaceiros orográficos) na zona central e norte da ilha de São Miguel.


----------



## lserpa (16 Jun 2015 às 16:27)

Cá pelo Faial agora, mais precisamente na Feteira.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 16:42)

Azor disse:


> Não nos esqueçamos que são as montanhas mais altas de S. Miguel (depois da montanha do Pico) que detêm a maior parte da precipitação média anual dos Açores, logo, mais uma vez na minha opinião, as entrevistas deveriam ser melhor explícitas e melhor fundamentadas, até porque correm o risco de cair em descrédito, ou já não nos bastasse a emissão de critérios de avisos no arquipélago que como toda a gente sabe, deixa muito a desejar.



Aí discordamos. Penso que a forma mais rápida de aborrecer os leitores leigos é entrar em longas explicações. Tu gostas do assunto mas nem toda a gente partilha esse gosto. Quanto à fundamentação, isso vai ao encontro do que escrevi anteriormente, não vejo problema na entrevista. Nem nas aulas se ensina tudo quanto mais numa mera entrevista. 

Quanto aos avisos... nem sempre os modelos ajudam.


----------



## Azor (16 Jun 2015 às 16:49)

Orion disse:


> Aí discordamos.



Não sou eu que o afirmo.  Tanto que as fontes estão disponíveis online para quem as quiser consultar. 



Orion disse:


> Tu gostas do assunto mas nem toda a gente partilha esse gosto.



Sim, gosto como tu e tantos outros gostam, logo, por isso mesmo a informação devia ser mais cuidadosa senão toda a gente ainda pode pensar que Santa Maria fica no 


Quanto à fundamentação, isso vai ao encontro do que escrevi anteriormente, não vejo problema na entrevista. Nem nas aulas se ensina tudo quanto mais numa mera entrevista.

Quanto aos avisos... nem sempre os modelos ajudam.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Azor (16 Jun 2015 às 16:54)

Orion disse:


> Aí discordamos.



Não sou eu que o afirmo.  Tanto que as fontes estão disponíveis online para quem as quiser consultar.



Orion disse:


> Tu gostas do assunto mas nem toda a gente partilha esse gosto.



Sim, gosto como tu e tantos outros gostam,  por isso mesmo a informação devia ser mais cuidadosa senão ainda podem pensar que o Oriental fica mesmo ao lado dos grandes continentes....



Orion disse:


> Quanto à fundamentação, isso vai ao encontro do que escrevi anteriormente, não vejo problema na entrevista. Nem nas aulas se ensina tudo quanto mais numa mera entrevista..



É a tua opinião e como tal merece ser respeitada.



Orion disse:


> Quanto aos avisos... nem sempre os modelos ajudam.



Ainda se a desculpa fosse apenas e somente os modelos...


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 17:07)

Azor disse:


> Não sou eu que o afirmo. Tanto que as fontes estão disponíveis online para quem as quiser consultar.



Refiro-me a isto:



Azor disse:


> as entrevistas deveriam ser melhor explícitas e melhor fundamentadas, até porque correm o risco de cair em descrédito,



Imagina o teu cenário ideal... tens um meteorologista a debitar montes de informação, fundamentação atrás de fundamentação, para um jornalista, que é um completo leigo. Esse leigo tem de perceber para comunicar a outros leigos, os leitores. Mas antes disso, o editor, outro leigo, tem de perceber, e aprovar, o que o jornalista escreveu. Ora, se o jornalista não percebeu, é bem provável que o editor não perceba. Como é que o leitor vai perceber? Está-se mesmo a ver que o editor vai cortar muita informação.

Entrevistas na TV com meteorologistas é uma coisa. Aí podem debitar o que quiserem. Na imprensa escrita o melhor mesmo é simplificar. E a melhor forma de captar a atenção de um qualquer leitor é informação simples, curta e dramática do género: "Açores experienciam o mês de Abril mais seco de sempre". Um título do género: "Açores experienciam o mês de Abril mais seco de sempre nas ilhas com clima Csb" não terá os mesmos leitores 

PS:



Azor disse:


> Sim, gosto como tu e tantos outros gostam, por isso mesmo a informação devia ser mais cuidadosa senão ainda podem pensar que o Oriental fica mesmo ao lado dos grandes continentes....



Isso é geografia não meteorologia


----------



## Azor (16 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

Orion disse:


> Refiro-me a isto:
> 
> Imagina o teu cenário ideal... tens um meteorologista a debitar montes de informação, fundamentação atrás de fundamentação, para um jornalista, que é um completo leigo. Esse leigo tem de perceber para comunicar a outros leigos, os leitores. Mas antes disso, o editor, outro leigo, tem de perceber, e aprovar, o que o jornalista escreveu. Ora, se o jornalista não percebeu, é bem provável que o editor não perceba. Como é que o leitor vai perceber? Está-se mesmo a ver que o editor vai cortar muita informação.



Sim, eu percebi. Então porque também não cortaram informação em relação ao grupo Ocidental e Central partindo do principio que existem ilhas (plural) que segundo as classificações de Koppen Geiser incluem-se de igual modo nas categorias que também são comuns ao Grupo Oriental, em vez de (como sempre) englobarem os dois grupos num só, como se todas as restantes 7 ilhas tivessem as mesmas caracteristicas edafo-climáticas? A resposta é claramente óbvia: rótulos e etiquetas, nada mais, nada menos.
Quem faz boa meteorologia, na minha opinião, claro, não deveria cometer tais lacunas, porque só demonstra falta de profissionalismo. Há que saber resumir de forma precisa, clara e honesta a informação debitada, caso contrário nem vale a pena abrir a boca.




Orion disse:


> Isso é geografia não meteorologia



Pelos vistos nem a própria geografia, quanto mais o resto.
Na minha geografia física dos meus tempos de escola, as Canárias, Cabo Verde e Madeira, ainda faziam parte do grupo de arquipélagos mais próximos dos grandes continentes (tal como diz a entrevista), exceptuando-se obviamente os Açores por estarem mais afastados, mas hoje parece que já incluem o Oriental como não fazendo parte da lista do mesmo clima dos Açores, fazendo crer que apenas o Ocidental e o Central é que têm as tais características, (salve seja!) relativas às zonas mais "afastadas" dos grandes continentes, quando toda a gente entendida minimamente em meteorologia e que não concorde com estereotipações, sabe que isso não é verdade.
E foi daí a minha chamada de atenção ao tentarem classificar este grupo com um só clima, quando existem igualmente outras ilhas pelo Central que fazem parte da mesma lista de categorias, e outras até com categorias iguais a São Miguel ou às zonas mais altas de Santa Maria, portanto acho que essas pseudo catalogações não fazem o menor sentido de existirem. Com os avisos é a mesma coisa.
Nos Açores, as zonas costeiras são sempre mais secas. Facto! Mesmo nas Flores e no Corvo.
Embora, claro que se formos para zonas mais húmidas, o clima muda, mas isso é igualmente o denominador comum em todas as ilhas, mesmo em Santa Maria, ou na Graciosa que são as mais secas.
O que acontece é que presentemente, parece que a tendência é para menor precipitação nos Açores durante o Verão, e isto é igualmente válido do Ocidental ao Oriental, sendo apenas compensado nas maiores altitudes pela constante humidade relativa elevada.
Resumindo, a verdade é que os Açores têm vários climas, e só acho errado, sermos obrigados a lidar com estas lamentáveis modices que tentam a todo o custo estereotipar ilhas e etiquetar outras sem a mínima necessidade.
Todas as ilhas do Arquipélago dos Açores, sem excepção, desde o Grupo Ocidental ao Oriental, têm registado, com maior ou menor grau, períodos de seca meteorológica mais alongada, e esse mesmo fenómeno pode ser sentido com diferente intensidade entre os vários locais de uma mesma ilha.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 23:48)

Sensação térmica ainda muito alta (+-30º):







Pelo menos para os Açores, avisos respeitantes a temperatura não fazem muito sentido dada a sua raridade. Se fossem relativos à sensação térmica, provavelmente seriam bem mais usuais (e úteis). O tempo desagradável deve continuar, pelo menos no G. Ocidental, nas próximas 48 horas:






Neste fórum está faltando o contributo de membros do G. Ocidental


----------



## Azor (17 Jun 2015 às 01:56)

Orion disse:


> Pelo menos para os Açores, avisos respeitantes a temperatura não fazem muito sentido dada a sua raridade



@Orion, não existem avisos respeitantes a temperatura para os Açores.
Ou melhor, o existir eles até existem, mas nunca são lançados quando deveriam. Raros ou não, os critérios de avisos penso que são para ser levados a sério, e se eles existem, com certeza são para ser respeitados.
Questionei essa mesma pergunta ao director do IPMA Açores, e a única resposta que tive foi que simplesmente não há que lançar avisos para a temperatura nos Açores.
O ano passado por exemplo, e há 2 anos, pelo Verão, tivemos temperaturas recorde no arquipélago que mereciam claramente avisos.
Alguém por acaso viu algum deles  lançado?


----------



## Micaelense95 (17 Jun 2015 às 10:57)

Olá a todos sou novo aqui no forum, alguém sabe quais as previsões este ano para os Açores para o mês de Agosto, no grupo Oriental?
Obrigado


----------



## Micaelense95 (17 Jun 2015 às 11:05)

Se o grupo oriental passou a ter a classificação do tipo Csb,  então o que dizer das zonas mais secas do Pico, do Faial, da Graciosa e da Terceira, uma vez que tais zonas se afastam do padrão normal daquilo que se entende por clima temperado oceânico?
É verdade que é a geografia que decide o tipo de clima que se tem, mas não só. A orografia tem também um peso brutal no desencadear das precipitações. Vejamos o exemplo da Madeira que mesmo estando mais a sul dos Açores tem valores de precipitação média anual bastante superiores ás ilhas ocidentais e centrais dos Açores, só competindo mesmo com os valores da ilha de S. Miguel a este nível.


----------



## Micaelense95 (17 Jun 2015 às 11:09)

Azor disse:


> @Orion, não existem avisos respeitantes a temperatura para os Açores.
> Ou melhor, o existir eles até existem, mas nunca são lançados quando deveriam. Raros ou não, os critérios de avisos penso que são para ser levados a sério, e se eles existem, com certeza são para ser respeitados.
> Questionei essa mesma pergunta ao director do IPMA Açores, e a única resposta que tive foi que simplesmente não há que lançar avisos para a temperatura nos Açores.
> O ano passado por exemplo, e há 2 anos, pelo Verão, tivemos temperaturas recorde no arquipélago que mereciam claramente avisos.
> Alguém por acaso viu algum deles  lançado?



É  de facto também uma das coisas que sempre me fez confusão aqui nos Açores, a total inexistência de avisos para a temperatura.
Se isto é fazer uma boa meteorologia (daquela a que há muito nos têm habituado) então nem vale a pena dizer mais nada. Tanto que nunca sigo as previsões do Instituto. Há anos que tenho acompanhado aqui as informações do Forum Meteo, e que na minha opinião merecem todo o meu respeito.


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Jun 2015 às 11:31)

Como pessoa que frequentou o curso de Comunicação Social e que também é leiga mas ávida por saber mais acerca do clima das nossas ilhas creio que os dois membros do nosso fórum acabam por ter de certa maneira razão embora supostamente discordem ...

As entrevistas devem ser claras, concisas e fáceis de entender para o cidadão comum que percebe tanto de meteorologia como de ovos estrelados porém as informações podem ser claras e não deixarem de ser o mais aproximadas possíveis à realidade ...

Sendo assim entendo que se pode comunicar com as pessoas leigas utilizando termos simples e pouco complexos mas que expliquem essas tais diferenças climatéricas entre ilhas ...

Assim sendo de um ponto de vista jornalístico ambos tem razão porque um defende a simplicidade da mensagem e o outro defende a veracidade da mesma o que é possível de obter numa mesma entrevista ...

E já agora Bem Vindo ao fórum Micaelense95

Saudações Angrenses


----------



## Micaelense95 (17 Jun 2015 às 11:48)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Como pessoa que frequentou o curso de Comunicação Social e que também é leiga mas ávida por saber mais acerca do clima das nossas ilhas creio que os dois membros do nosso fórum acabam por ter de certa maneira razão embora supostamente discordem ...
> 
> As entrevistas devem ser claras, concisas e fáceis de entender para o cidadão comum que percebe tanto de meteorologia como de ovos estrelados porém as informações podem ser claras e não deixarem de ser o mais aproximadas possíveis à realidade ...
> 
> ...



Olá Wessel! Sim, concordo com teu ponto de vista, e com o do Azor, as entrevistas devem ser sempre claras e fáceis de entender. Mas também deveriam de ter feito o mesmo em relação ao Grupo Central. O clima reinante nos 3 grupos dos Açores que eu saiba é ainda o temperado marítimo, ou ele já mudou e só nós é que não nos apercebemos?
Basta ver os ultimos invernos nos Açores. Totalmente secos. Os verões idem aspas,  e esse fenómeno foi igualmente comum não só ao grupo Oriental como também aos restantes grupos.

Abraço 
Micaelense95


----------



## AzoresPower (17 Jun 2015 às 12:48)

Só tenho pena que nos últimos 3 dias sempre que fui a uma zona balnear havia caravelas.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2015 às 14:46)

Micaelense95 disse:


> Olá a todos sou novo aqui no forum, alguém sabe quais as previsões este ano para os Açores para o mês de Agosto, no grupo Oriental?
> Obrigado



http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## lserpa (18 Jun 2015 às 01:57)

Boa noite, por aqui na minha zona, Horta sul, mais uma noite tropical, sigo com 21,1°c e 83% de humidade, dados da minha estação ás 00:53UTC. Dentro de casa sigo com 25,0°c e 75% de humidade, damm, para quem é açoriano ou que viva nos Açores, sabe bem qual é a sensação de tanta humidade! Vai ser bonito para adormecer  
Edit: vento é 0000,0km/h


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jun 2015 às 14:18)

Informação atrasada mas sábado passado andei pelos lados do Santo da Serra na Madeira, mais para cima perto da zona dos Terreiros e foi registada esta temperatura:


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2015 às 22:04)

Vendo o GFS e o ECM ainda não se vê muita coisa daí que duvide desta saída (dramática):


----------



## lserpa (18 Jun 2015 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


> Vendo o GFS e o ECM ainda não se vê muita coisa daí que duvide desta saída (dramática):


 Mas que indecisão!!! Por acaso até dava jeito que a NAO se mantivesse positiva mais uns dias... Interesses pessoais lolol "sanjoaninhas" hehehehe


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2015 às 23:48)

Sistema frontal estacionado a oeste do G. Ocidental. A precipitação é incerta:
















O Arome não indica chuva.

Em Ponta Delgada, dia com nebulosidade variada. No fim da tarde algumas nuvens mais negras passaram pelo centro da ilha. Um aguaceiro moderado, repentino e inesperado ocorreu. Nas próximas 48 horas, pelo menos, um vasto campo depressionário estende-se desde o G. Oriental até à Madeira. Na generalidade da atmosfera há uma corrente pronunciada de nordeste. A exceção é mesmo aos 500 hPa (6 kms):






O GFS indica aguaceiros fracos.

O tempo desconfortável, especialmente no G. Ocidental, deve continuar:


----------



## francisco costa (19 Jun 2015 às 10:26)

Bom dia, 

Estarei em S.Miguel de amanhã (sabado) até 4ª com que previsões posso contar?


----------



## Ober (19 Jun 2015 às 10:42)

francisco costa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Estarei em S.Miguel de amanhã (sabado) até 4ª com que previsões posso contar?


Antes de mais nada, seja muito bem vindo à ilha verde dos Açores!
Pelo que tenho consultado poderá contar com abertas e alguns aguaceiros fracos esporádicos.
O mais desconfortante (para quem nos visita) é de facto a humidade relativa quase sempre elevada e os chuviscos a ela associados, mas isso aqui nos Açores até é normal.
Ah! Se por acaso frequentar algumas das muitas praias da ilha, só tenha cuidado com possíveis caravelas, já que elas andam por aí.
Boa viagem e boa estadia!


----------



## Ober (19 Jun 2015 às 12:12)

Alguém se adianta a fazer previsões prolongadas para a próxima 3 f e no próximo sábado (de amanhã a uma semana) para as marchas de S. João?


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2015 às 16:43)

Boa tarde.

Na generalidade há alguma/pouca nebulosidade nos Açores. É possível constatar duas correntes distintas no arquipélago:






A sensação térmica de +-32º persiste nas Flores:






O campo depressionário nos níveis médios não é facilmente visível (observar as nuvens finas brancas perto da Madeira):






Nas Canárias é interessante ver o efeito sombra de Lanzarote e Fuerteventura:











Adição:

Em termos gerais, o ECM voltou a falhar. Não choveu no G. Ocidental.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2015 às 17:02)

Ober disse:


> Alguém se adianta a fazer previsões prolongadas para a próxima 3 f e no próximo sábado (de amanhã a uma semana) para as marchas de S. João?



Depressão a norte:






Chuva. Onde resta saber:




















É o melhor que se pode arranjar dada as incertezas inerentes ao pedido formulado.


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 14:57)

Mais uma frente fria que se irá desfazer no seu percurso. É continuar a ver o CAPE passar ao lado:


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 15:08)

A frente fria já nem tem bom aspeto:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 19:20)

Orion disse:


>



Acho que esta mensagem era para estar neste tópico, ou então nas Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho.

Em todo o caso... boa sorte!


----------



## lserpa (21 Jun 2015 às 21:10)

A frente já está a provocar alguma precipitação no grupo ocidental, não é muito, mas já é alguma coisa...


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 22:01)

20 UTC. Pouca atividade convectiva na frente. Predominância de nuvens estratiformes:






Boa notícia para os foliões. Pode chover mas não será nada de especial.


----------



## lserpa (22 Jun 2015 às 00:26)

Ultimo registo disponível da precipitação nas Flores, 




Chuva fraca...


----------



## lserpa (22 Jun 2015 às 00:38)

Vendo bem a coisa, parece que a frente está um pouco mais organizada, parece-me que os acumulados no grupo Ocidental, poderão ser um pouco mais animadores... Na "fronteira" do pós frontal, parece haver uma convecção interessante, apesar de não aparecer no RDT. 









A primeira linha da frente, já começa a entrar no grupo central, e com pouca probabilidade de precipitação para já.


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2015 às 14:35)




----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2015 às 20:34)

Chuviscos/Chuva fraca por PDL. De registar o aparecimento, inesperado, de células mais desenvolvidas (por ordem crescente; imagens entre as 15 e as 18h):






















As condições propícias ao desenvolvimento não duraram muito (19h UTC):






Em S. Miguel choveu pouco. Ver-se-á se a chuva chega à ilha vizinha.

Por outros lados, sendo que o Spotazores tem um novo visual e mais uma câmara na Terceira, aguaceiros nas Velas, S. Jorge:






Os próximos dias assemelham-se ao início do ano. As frentes dissipam-se pelo caminho.


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2015 às 20:41)

Também não há concordância nas imagens de satélite:


----------



## lserpa (23 Jun 2015 às 09:20)

Bom dia, 
Aqui pelo grupo central estamos assim


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2015 às 10:12)

Nas próximas horas os dois núcleos no Atlântico Norte vão-se unir num campo depressionário gigantesco. Um sistema frontal deverá afetar os Açores já em dissipação:
















Núcleo depressionário ao largo do Canadá:






Radar na costa leste do Canadá (chuva causada por esta depressão):

http://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP

Núcleo depressionário ao largo da Islândia:











A última previsão da NAO aponta para um valor ligeiramente negativo:


----------



## Ober (23 Jun 2015 às 13:11)

Bom dia!

Ontem por Vila Franca do Campo até que choveu razoavelmente bem.

Mas graças a Deus que não veio afectar as grandes marchas de S. João da Vila.

E se quiserem vir petiscar logo à noite uns charrinhos com batata cozida com pimenta, pão de milho e vinho de cheiro,  estão convidados que a comida será gratuita.

As grandes festas terminam no próximo fim de semana. Esperemos que o tempo ajude!


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2015 às 19:30)

Muito tempo falta mas uma boa indicação:











---











Estão em sintonia... mas o cavamento mais pronunciado do ECM dava mesmo jeito 

Adição: Amanhã será muito interessante ver no satélite o núcleo depressionário gigantesco.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2015 às 21:23)

O spotazores está com funcionalidades engraçadas. A câmara dos Mosteiros transmite em direto. A das Velas oferece a possibilidade de se ver o _timelapse _do dia anterior. A de Ponta Delgada também oferece esta última opção mas não funciona. Pelo menos na câmara das Velas é possível descarregar o vídeo do _timelapse_, que está no formato MP4 (botão direito do rato e guardar vídeo). Nem todas as câmaras oferecem as mesmas funcionalidades. A da Lagoa oferece apenas imagens com +-4 segundos de atraso. A câmara da Horta (Faial) é a melhor que vi até agora. Oferece _stream _em direto e _timelapse_. Quando este último estiver a funcionar será espetacular ver as formações nebulosas na montanha do Pico.

Já de vez, o pôr-de-sol hoje será excecional em muitas ilhas. Horizonte limpo. Algo não muito comum.

PS: As funcionalidades estão disponíveis no canto superior esquerdo das imagens respeitantes a cada ilha (quando aplicável). Os ícones são amarelos.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2015 às 21:32)

Como imagens do dia deixo duas, ambas da Terceira.

Pilar de luz vista da Zona Balnear do Negrito:






E nuvens que parecem que estão paralelas entre si:


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

Resumo das funcionalidades:

Graciosa - 1 câmara; Nenhuma funcionalidade acrescentada;

São Jorge - 3 câmaras; Apenas a câmara das Velas oferece _timelapse_;

Pico - 4 câmaras; Apenas a Madalena do Pico oferece _timelapse_;

Terceira - 4 câmaras; Angra do Heroísmo oferece _timelapse _e transmissão em direto;

Santa Maria - 2 câmaras; Nenhuma funcionalidade adicionada;

Flores - 2 câmaras; Santa Cruz das Flores oferece transmissão em direto e _timelapse_;

Corvo - 1 câmara; Nenhuma funcionalidade acrescentada;

São Miguel - 18 câmaras (a 19ª, Sete Cidades, não está a funcionar):

Emissão em direto e _timelapse - _Ribeira Grande e Praia das Milícias. 

Emissão em direto - Praia dos Moinhos, Praia da Ribeira Quente, Praia da Vinha d'Areia e Mosteiros.

_Timelapse _- Praia de Santa Bárbara e Ponta Delgada.

Aproveito para acrescentar que o _timelapse _de hoje na ilha das Flores é possível ver a contínua formação de nuvens orográficas na ilha do Corvo. Recomendo a visualização.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 00:24)

Orion disse:


> Resumo das funcionalidades:



 excelente informação, obrigado!

Um serviço fabuloso o do SpotAzores, estão de parabéns! Os Açores são mesmo um lugar idílico, que vontade de apanhar já amanhã um avião (saudades)!

O Corvo começou a mostrar o seu "chapéu" cumuliforme mais para a tarde e fim do dia, quando as cores ficaram belíssimas.


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 10:50)

Às 8:00 da manhã nas Flores: 22.2º e 93% de humidade. +-30º de sensação térmica. Vai ser um Verão desagradável este ano . Será que vão ser batidos (mais) recordes este ano?


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 14:16)




----------



## lserpa (24 Jun 2015 às 21:12)

Boas, aqui por Angra, o tempo já está muito nublado e está a tornar-se desagradável, vento moderado. 
Pelo Pico, a montanha está a ser uma bela barreira, fazendo assim que em São Roque esteja um dia simpático.







O símbolo de pouco nublado do spotAzores aqui para Angra é interessante , curiosamente, nos Biscoitos o fim de tarde está fenomenal...


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 22:18)

Não vale muito mas a previsão da NAO 'afunda':






O ECM, na nova saída, mantém a depressão:






Formaria um campo de precipitação brutal:






Uma faixa muito extensa de chuva chegaria ao G. Oriental:






Por agora tudo no campo dos sonhos. Mas seria uma brutal tempestade com grandes contraste de temperatura (o ar é descontínuo mas há indicação de uma diferença de 5 graus num curto espaço):











A saída das 12h ainda não está no IPMA. Não há muitos mais critérios disponíveis mas pelo menos é possivel ter uma ideia da evolução da precipitação. Infelizmente, o ECM não dá muitos, ou quase nenhum, dado(s).


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 22:44)

Entretanto já está disponível. O grafismo do IPMA não é propriamente o melhor (muito minimalista/redutor e, consequentemente, penso eu, raramente é realista) mas basicamente a precipitação severa estaria circunscrita numa pequena área. O sistema frontal iria ganhar força no seu percurso:
















A depressão teria origem no nordeste do Canadá:






Mesmo aos 2 metros, há diferenças brutais de temperatura (comparar com a imagem anterior):


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2015 às 10:41)

Outra frente fria irregular. Composta, na zona dos Açores, quase inteiramente por nuvens baixas:







9h UTC:






O GFS continua a insistir na contínua passagem de sistemas frontais pelos Açores. Infelizmente a maioria já chega em dissipação. Contudo, e a médio termo, o anticiclone enfraquece o suficiente para que uma frente volte a chegar à Madeira (infelizmente dissipa-se pouco antes de chegar):






O ECM fortalece a depressão:






A saída do GFS das 6 está a sair. A das 0h não dava tanta intensidade à depressão:






Por fim, o núcleo depressionário no Atlântico Norte:











Que tem causado muita alguma chuva na Irlanda (o rosa indica chuva entre os 8 e os 12 mm horários):






http://www.met.ie/latest/rainfall_radar.asp


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2015 às 10:45)

Como é habitual, clicar na legenda e/ou na zona dos Açores para melhor detalhe.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 17:33)

Orion disse:


> O GFS continua a insistir na contínua passagem de sistemas frontais pelos Açores. Infelizmente a maioria já chega em dissipação.



Penso que as frentes ganham força ao chegarem àquela área de anomalia positiva das SST, mas logo a seguir perdem-na. Provavelmente até nem chegariam tão a sul se não fosse a configuração presente das SST.






O anticiclone está bem remetido para sul e arqueia para nordeste ao longo da fronteira da imensa massa de ar quente do Sahara a qual vai periodicamente largando bolhas para a península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

Basta haver um erro do modelo para se passar de uma situação inócua para algo muito sério.


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2015 às 23:48)

Orion disse:


> Basta haver um erro do modelo para se passar de uma situação inócua para algo muito sério.



Não é todos os dias que se vê um 'choque' térmico em vários níveis num mesmo espaço:





















E com uma convergência muito significativa:






O GFS e o ECM estão sozinhos em prever um evento extremo mais ou menos perto dos Açores (com algumas diferenças entre si). O WRF põe a depressão muito longe:






Se o evento que o GFS modela tivesse um CAPE moderado... uns 1000 e tal... seria um evento brutal . Penso que isto caminha para um de dois cenários. Ou o evento desaparece e apenas passa uma frente fraca/moderada ou o ECM e GFS indicam duas realidades completamente distintas... o que seria a réplica daquela célula estacionada a sul de Santa Maria. De qualquer das maneiras, o evento encaminha-se a passos largos para algo muito localizado. O que não torna as coisas mais simples.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 03:09)

Muita humidade. Pouca força nas frentes.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 11:34)

Tanto o GFS como o ECM nas novas saídas acompanham o Hirlam e modelam a depressão mais a norte/nordeste. Ainda faltam 3 dias. 

Amanhã uma frente fria deverá trazer chuva para o G. Ocidental e Central. A dissipação deverá ocorrer antes de chegar ao G. Oriental.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 11:56)

Mas o GFS continua a modelar uma barbaridade. Ventos a 950 hPa (+-800 metros de altura) de 55 nós/+-101 km/h. E isto durante algumas horas:











Mas a barbaridade continua:

Ventos de 50 nós (92 km/h) a 925 hPa (600 mts) e 850 hPa (1.5 kms):











Fluxo muito intenso a 700 hPa (3kms) e 500 hPa (6kms), chegando aos 60 nós (111 km/h) perto das Flores:


----------



## Ober (26 Jun 2015 às 12:05)

Podemos estar à beira de um verão "invernal" nos Açores no que diz respeito a chuva e vento?
É porque se assim for será muito bem vindo tendo em conta que já andamos no Verão desde Outubro passado...


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 12:18)

Ober disse:


> Podemos estar à beira de um verão "invernal" nos Açores no que diz respeito a chuva e vento?
> É porque se assim for será muito bem vindo tendo em conta que já andamos no Verão desde Outubro passado...



Não. É um evento pontual e não pode ser generalizado.

Contudo, e ao que parece, a frente fria associada deve fortalecer-se no seu caminho para o G. Oriental. Vai haver algum ar seco nos níveis baixos, especialmente quando a frente estiver no G. Ocidental:











À medida que se desloca para o G. Oriental encontra mais humidade, daí o seu (pequeno) fortalecimento:











O ar seco também será um problema mais acima:











Mas o que publiquei refere-se ao GFS que prevê pouca chuva no geral:






O europeu, e consequentemente o IPMA, poderão ter uma opinião diferente:


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 12:24)

Deixo outras duas cartas. A falta de humidade não permitirá a célula atingir todo o seu potencial (refiro-me mais ao sistema frontal). Ainda assim a norte dos Açores, o ponto de orvalho passa dos 15º para os 9º num curto espaço:






Vai criar umas ondas jeitosas


----------



## Ober (26 Jun 2015 às 13:07)

Muito bem! Resta saber se o próximo inverno será a continuação da seca do inverno passado.  Esperemos que não.
Ainda assim vamos ter uma trégua de anticiclone já que tudo se resume aqui no atlântico a anticiclone e pouco mais. Eu pessoalmente já estou farto de ver Verão todo o ano. E vocês não?


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 18:41)

Por PDL o céu já esteve pouco nublado. Agora está com algumas nuvens. O sol está muito forte. Chega a ser desagradável andar na rua (ao sol; na sombra está excelente):


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 19:34)

Novas saídas. GFS e ECM concordam na posição mas continuam a discordar da intensidade:











No GFS o comportamento da frente mantém-se. Faltam 48 horas. A tendência está traçada. Os pormenores é que vão ser mais difíceis.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 21:07)

Amanhã irá passar um núcleo depressionário pelos Açores, que terá maior influência no Grupo Ocidental:






Não há muita discrepância entre o ECM e o GFS relativamente à chuva, sendo que o ECM coloca a precipitação mais perto das/sobre as ilhas:











O Arome vai ao encontro do ECM:











Para Domingo o ECM carrega na chuva:






Amanhã ter-se-á mais certezas.


----------



## lserpa (26 Jun 2015 às 21:16)

Olá pessoal, estou com o telemóvel e de férias, alguém caridoso pode-me postar uma carta do Instituto hidrográfico das 14 às 23.59 de amanhã, vou regressar de barco e já tenho pouco tráfego para andar a abrir sites...
Ps: grupo Central


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 21:21)

lserpa disse:


> Olá pessoal, estou com o telemóvel e de férias, alguém caridoso pode-me postar uma carta do Instituto hidrográfico das 14 às 23.59 de amanhã, vou regressar de barco e já tenho pouco tráfego para andar a abrir sites...
> Ps: grupo Central


----------



## lserpa (26 Jun 2015 às 21:24)

Orion disse:


>


Ok, obrigado. Parece que vou ter sorte e apanhar pouco mar


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2015 às 19:10)

Ponto da situação. Os modelos indicam o expoente máximo da depressão - relativamente à chuva - mais ou menos agora:
















Às 12:43/46 era este o seu aspeto:










Agora tem este aspeto:






Outra imagem com algum atraso:






Situação às 17:30 UTC relativamente à precipitação (escolhi a imagem que só funciona de dia porque tem mais detalhe):






Há bocado o EUMETSAT registava isto:






Infelizmente o satélite da NOAA não está atualizado.

Vapor de água:






Ventos à superfície (>36 nós = >66km/h):






Água precipitável:


----------



## Afgdr (27 Jun 2015 às 20:12)

Boa tarde!

Estou de volta! 

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco.

Os últimos dias foram marcados por céu pouco nublado a limpo, por vezes, com períodos de maior nebulosidade. Tem estado bastante sol e calor. 

Aqui na Lagoa, está assim:








Bem-vindos @Micaelense95 e @Ober!


Um bom Verão a todos!


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2015 às 20:44)

Alguma discrepância:











A 1ª imagem refere-se ao instrumento que só funciona de dia - infere os dados a partir das propriedades físicas das nuvens; foca-se na precipitação convectiva. Fica confuso porque os instrumentos indicam zonas de precipitação contraditórias entre si.


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2015 às 21:35)

Os espanhóis dão uma boa perspetiva para os Açores:






http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## Atlantico (27 Jun 2015 às 22:43)

Boa noite!
Interessante previsão - Grupos Central e Oriental


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 03:36)

Atlantico disse:


> Interessante previsão - Grupos Central e Oriental



A run das 18h volta a insistir na 5ªfeira:
















Temos evento significativo de chuva se se confirmar, embora já tenha sido retirada parte da precipitação, 10 a 30%.
Ainda é uma previsão a distância razoável e uma situação muito sensível a pequenas mudanças de posição no sentido norte-sul.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 13:26)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda é uma previsão a distância razoável e uma situação muito sensível a pequenas mudanças de posição no sentido norte-sul.



Com a run das 6h o evento desce bastante em latitude e já não passa no Grupo Central com valores significativos, pode-se mesmo dizer que desapareceu sendo substituído por algum incremento na 2ªfeira.






Santa Maria receberá assim mais do que o previsto anteriormente.
Mas ainda vai mudar, a situação é volátil.


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2015 às 14:53)

Sensação térmica de 33 graus na Graciosa às 12UTC 






A brisa moderada é que deve estar a ajudar.


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2015 às 15:55)

StormRic disse:


> Mas ainda vai mudar, a situação é volátil.



A situação é muito volátil. Isso seria mais uma repetição da célula a sul de Sta. Maria:
















Penso que seria uma frente fria. Não há gradientes térmicos por aí fora:











Mas há uma bolsa de humidade:






E um vento de convergência localizado (a sul do G. Oriental há ventos de 40 nós que esbarram em ventos mais lentos de 35 nós):






Mais ou menos ao mesmo nível ventos de 45 nós esbarram em ventos de 30 nós:






O ECM tem outra opinião. Modela uma frente mais consistente com chuva pontualmente mais forte:











Modelos é isto. Mesma altura, coisas completamente diferentes:


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2015 às 16:18)

E complemento a publicação anterior (GFS) com mais uma carta. O ponto de orvalho muito elevado - de 20/21º - contribuiria para a precipitação excessiva localmente aquando da passagem da frente (mediante a convecção):


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2015 às 16:32)

Graciosa às 14:00: 25.7º e 89% de humidade. Vento de 32 km/h. Em locais sem vento, a sensação térmica está nos 35º e aproxima-se dos 37º (assumindo uma temperatura de 26º).


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2015 às 17:19)

Confirma-se. Na Graciosa às 15h, 26.1º, 87% humidade, 36,7 km/h de vento. A sensação térmica está nos 36º/37º em locais sem vento. Com vento, a temperatura aparente está nuns frescos 25º.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

Boas ... Dizer que para acabar as Sanjoaninas em beleza acabou de cair um valente aguaceiro aqui por Angra ... Interessante verificar que falei com um amigo meu que está para os lados da Praia e lá não chove o que leva a pensar que este pode ser um evento localizado ... Neste momento ainda chove mas com muito menos intensidade ...


----------



## lserpa (28 Jun 2015 às 18:33)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ... Dizer que para acabar as Sanjoaninas em beleza acabou de cair um valente aguaceiro aqui por Angra ... Interessante verificar que falei com um amigo meu que está para os lados da Praia e lá não chove o que leva a pensar que este pode ser um evento localizado ... Neste momento ainda chove mas com muito menos intensidade ...


Pois, a chuva estava à espera que me fosse embora lololol 
Por falar em eventos localizados, e orográficos, cá está alguns registo que fiz no regresso a casa.
Precipitação orográfica em São Jorge.

Bloqueio provocado pelo Pico, no faial estavam nuvens baixas e chuva fraca.


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2015 às 20:41)

A frente está a chegar ao G. Ocidental. Sem surpresa, tem pouca extensão e pouca consistência. Nas próximas horas deverá ocorrer a prevista intensificação. O GFS põe mais chuva no G. Central e indica Sta. Maria como a ilha que receberá menos chuva. Resta saber o que vai acontecer.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jun 2015 às 20:43)

Orion disse:


> A frente está a chegar ao G. Ocidental. Sem surpresa, tem pouca extensão e pouca consistência. Nas próximas horas deverá ocorrer a prevista intensificação. O GFS põe mais chuva no G. Central e indica Sta. Maria como a ilha que receberá menos chuva. Resta saber o que vai acontecer.


Sim, pelo spotazores já se nota alguma precipitação no grupo Ocidental.


----------



## Ober (29 Jun 2015 às 10:08)

Bom dia!
Dizer apenas que há pouco caíu um forte aguaceiro por Vila Franca do Campo, enquanto que mais um pouco à frente pela Ribeira das Taínhas estava tudo seco sem uma unica gota.
Weird...


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Jun 2015 às 10:21)

Bom Dia

Dizer que aqui por Angra o dia amanheceu chuvoso e o tempo não está com cara de abrir para a tarde ...


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2015 às 12:09)

A frente está sobre o G. Central. Desloca-se muito lentamente. Já tem maior extensão mas continua muito desorganizada na convecção. As ilhas do G. Central e Ocidental já estão mais frescas. O GFS 6z atribui muita inconstância à frente:


----------



## Ober (29 Jun 2015 às 13:27)

Ela move-se muito lentamente.

Agora é que está entrar na parte mais oeste de S., Miguel.








Em Santa Maria tb já se sente os efeitos da frente


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2015 às 13:40)

Às 11h, Observatório Afonso Chaves (PDL) - 24.1º. Em S. Jorge 16 graus. Angra com 19.4º

11h:






12h:


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2015 às 15:02)

Há pouco ocorreu um aguaceiro moderado mas muito rápido em PDL. No Sat24:






A atividade mais intensa continua a ser a noroeste. Ver-se-á se surge mais alguma célula.


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2015 às 19:38)

Excelente notícias. Uma célula apareceu junto a Sta. Maria que debitou uma boa chuva:
















Para a frente, a previsão é completamente bizarra:


----------



## lserpa (29 Jun 2015 às 20:45)

Acumulado hoje na Horta;


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2015 às 01:01)

21:43:






A frente partindo dos Açores. Em Sta. Maria choveu bastante tendo em contas as expectativas.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 17:51)

Os acumulados de ontem nos Açores:


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2015 às 18:14)

A frente está quase a chegar à Madeira. Por Ponta Delgada, aguaceiros ocasionais e breves, sendo alguns moderados:






Penso que a orografia da Madeira poderá 'arrancar' mais alguns milímetros de chuva da frente do que está previsto:
















Há muita água precipitável na atmosfera. Resta ver nas próximas horas:


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

Infelizmente a frente não tem muita atividade (16h):


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 19:26)

Evolução dos acumulados na Ilha de S.Miguel, ontem e hoje, e totais máximos de 28 a 30:











A média da ilha é superior ao que se observa nos acumulados só das estações do IPMA.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 20:20)

Na estação de São Caetano no Pico os acumulados nos últimos três dias foram os seguintes: dia 28, *8,1 mm*; 29, *8,0 mm*; hoje até às 18h, *1,2 mm*.

Vão caindo aguaceiros pós-frontais em S.Miguel.

Duvido que a Madeira receba algo significativo.


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2015 às 22:43)

Parece que cortaram a frente


----------

